

Microduino: Arduino in your pocket, small, stackable, smart - btmills
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/microduino/microduino-arduino-in-your-pocket-small-stackable

======
cweiss
See also tinyduino: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kenburns/tinyduino-
the-t...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kenburns/tinyduino-the-tiny-
arduino-compatible-platform-w-s) smaller, but less accessible hardware
interface.

